# Stacy and Jake



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2012)

ENGAGE!


































































































You can see the blog here with other photos
Usagani Photography - Denver Wedding Photographer, CO | Littleton Wedding Photographer - Stacy & Jake engagement - Ketring Park


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Robin.. very nice! I like them a lot!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 15, 2012)

Gosh, 13 is simply beautiful! A great set, overall.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice, if you don't mind me asking, what'd you use to light #13


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2012)

the plan was 2 speedlites through one umbrella but I scratched the idea.. damn wind.

So I used 1 speedlite no modifer instead 



2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice, if you don't mind me asking, what'd you use to light #13


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> the plan was 2 speedlites through one umbrella but I scratched the idea.. damn wind.
> 
> So I used 1 speedlite no modifer instead
> 
> ...



Thanks. You must've realized no modifier needed because of the distance from subject and the pic looks great with the 1 flash fill


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

The best set I have ever seen from you. The ring shot on the grasses is simply lovely. This set feels like "a set"...very consistent processing and a good, solid, consistent "look". Really good lighting helps, and a really good location, and a really attractive couple too. Fine work, Schwetty, fine work. Sooooo much better than many people turn in. If there's one shot I do not like, it is #7. Other than that one frame, pretty damned good.


----------



## ChaseJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful shots! Like the different concepts/compositions!


----------



## jaguaraz (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow.  Those are among the best sets I've ever seen on here.  Great work.


----------



## eilla05 (Aug 15, 2012)

I <3 numbers 11 & 14. Awesome set


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice man, I love that ring shot in the dry grass, very lovely. 3,5,8,10 and 13 are winners to me.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

My question though is: why Captain Picard, and not Captain KIRK dude!?? I think everybody knows that

K
I
R
K

was the better captain!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm Tyler, and I approve of this post.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> My question though is: why Captain Picard, and not Captain KIRK dude!?? I think everybody knows that
> 
> K
> I
> ...




Having grown up watching the original series when it was aired, I respectfully disagree as Picard always based his decisions on logic and not emotion, as a good captain must.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah..but KIRK nailed more alien babes...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2012)

but Picard can read people's mind...

Oh wait.. that is a different movie.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> but Picard can read people's mind...
> 
> Oh wait.. that is a different movie.



He's the one from Star Wars right?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2012)

no, X-Men.


----------



## B52 (Aug 16, 2012)

WOW... that ring shot left me with goose bumps, It seriously did. If ever I needed inspiration, this set, for me, is a benchmark. I had to take my laptop to my work colleagues to show these off :mrgreen: , obviously not as mine.  One day  :study: ..... Im such a noob! :banghead:


----------



## OLaA (Aug 16, 2012)

Dope.


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

5 & 13 are $$$$$$.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 16, 2012)

I love these!


----------



## paigew (Aug 16, 2012)

Wait, you forgot my favorite!! The kissing silhouette! I also love that ring shot.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 16, 2012)

how did you light #13


----------



## Rosy (Aug 16, 2012)

disregard my question - answered above


----------



## Postman158 (Sep 6, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL set. Great job.


----------



## Karloz (Sep 14, 2012)

Number three is the winner


----------



## ronlane (Sep 14, 2012)

They all look great but I really like the idea of the ring (#2).


----------



## erphoto (Sep 16, 2012)

These are beautiful!  I'm not a fan of 4, but only because I feel like the couple looks like a corpse or like they're sleeping.   

Love your work!


----------



## aavivi (Sep 17, 2012)

erphoto said:
			
		

> These are beautiful!  I'm not a fan of 4, but only because I feel like the couple looks like a corpse or like they're sleeping.
> 
> Love your work!



Agreed.  Great set, but I would ditch 4 and 5.

On a side note, Kirk's engage is nothing like Picard's Engage...

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## TheoGraphics (Sep 18, 2012)

killed this set, i love it! i would brighten up 3 -5 just a touch, but that's just me. excellent work, man!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 18, 2012)

WONDERFUL set. If you don't mind me asking. What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## timor (Sep 21, 2012)

Kudos for creative work with the models. Is the look of color from 40 years ago on purpose ?


----------



## Geaux (Sep 23, 2012)

Haven't been around much on this site, but you've really grown a lot schwetty, thoroughly enjoyed this set.

Lens/body used?


----------



## camz (Oct 1, 2012)

Schwetty amazing!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 1, 2012)

these are great, awesome set!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 1, 2012)

Fixed. Yes thats right....Picard is the man of the relationship!


----------

